# Essex BSH Breeder needed



## martap (May 20, 2011)

Hiya,

I have been looking for good, reliable British shorthair's breeders in Essex but cant seem to find the right one  
Im scared of getting a kitten from the adverts online as some of these people just breed the cats but none of them get registered and i dont believe they look after the kittens as well as they should. 
Have also been in touch with one breeder but she wanted £500 for one kitten and I was prepared to pay max of £400 
Im so disappointed because since I made a decision of getting a kitten (4 months ago) I just seem not to have a good luck with finding perfect breeder  
Please help..


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Both breeders below are personal friends of mine and I can't recommend them highly enough. I think both may ask a little more than you'd hoped to pay for a kitten... there's a chance that one of them may be the breeder you've already contacted, I'm obviously not sure.

Colin Evans, Evavale Cats
Angela Sidey, Latchcats

Both have a web site which Google will find.

Best of luck


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

Yep, I contacted one of them..  They wanted 500.. I will send an email to the other one.. see what they say.. 
It wouldnt be such an issue but me and my boyfriend are buying a flat and we really want a kitten but obviously all money we had had to go towards new place etc.. 
At first we wanted a Ragdoll and could have got 2 for £700 but I thought it was just a bit too much for us - as we have already spent so much money (but its great price for 2 kittens) and paying £500 for just one BSH seems a bit dear


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You could try our own member Taylorbaby who breeds ragdolls and BSH


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

I already contacted her directly.. She wont have any BSH this year (maybe end of this year.. (dont think i can wait that long)) and I cant have a ragdoll.. as much as id love to.. cant afford 2 and 1 would feel lonely when me and my boyfriend are at work..


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

martap said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I have been looking for good, reliable British shorthair's breeders in Essex but cant seem to find the right one
> Im scared of getting a kitten from the adverts online as some of these people just breed the cats but none of them get registered and i dont believe they look after the kittens as well as they should.
> ...


I pressume then that you have visited the breeders that advertise online before makin the assumption that they don't look after their kittens? I know many reputable breeders and they all advertise online. What would you have them do? Hire a jumbo jet to fly around with the words 'we have kittens' painted on the side?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I very much appreciate that all of us have a financial limit we can go to. Being very cautious about finding the right breeder is certainly no bad thing but you probably aren't going to get a feel for that until you actually visit a few breeders.

The price of a BSH kitten varies a lot. I often see £300 - £400 being quoted as the average on Petforums but that's not my experience of the good, highly reputable breeders I know; they do charge more. That's not to say you can't find yourself a perfectly nice kitten from a perfectly good breeder for a little less. However, if you['re loooking for the 'perfect breeder' as you mentioned it might be worth trying, if you possibly can, to find that little extra for a breeder who's been highly recommended to you.


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

yyy.. well no.. not really.. but if they call themselves breeders id assume they wouldnt let their kittens go at the age of 8 weeks, unregistered but keep repeating that they are purebred...


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

martap said:


> yyy.. well no.. not really.. but if they call themselves breeders id assume they wouldnt let their kittens go at the age of 8 weeks, unregistered but keep repeating that they are purebred...


There are a very small handful of breeders (using the term loosely) who ask top prices and yet will let kittens go too early, unvaccinated, etc. But for the most part, you do get what you pay for. If you're looking to pay less, it's SO much harder to weed out the not so good breeders from the excellent.


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I very much appreciate that all of us have a financial limit we can go to. Being very cautious about finding the right breeder is certainly no bad thing but you probably aren't going to get a feel for that until you actually visit a few breeders.
> 
> The price of a BSH kitten varies a lot. I often see £300 - £400 being quoted as the average on Petforums but that's not my experience of the good, highly reputable breeders I know; they do charge more. That's not to say you can't find yourself a perfectly nice kitten from a perfectly good breeder for a little less. However, if you['re loooking for the 'perfect breeder' as you mentioned it might be worth trying, if you possibly can, to find that little extra for a breeder who's been highly recommended to you.


Gskinner..
Now youre saying that.. Im actually confused.. I always thought that the all breeders are the same.. They will do their best for their kittens and will sell them for roughly same price.. I dont know now what I should be looking for now :cryin: 
Its hard to judge from adverts online, I sent loads of messages to people who called themselves breeders, and unfortunately most of the time I was a bit dissapointed  Thats why Im looking for recommendations, "professional" websites etc

I dont mean to be rude, or come across ungrateful but I dont wanna be disappointed.. Sometimes what you see online isnt as colourful in the real life..


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

martap said:


> Gskinner..
> Now youre saying that.. Im actually confused.. I always thought that the all breeders are the same.. They will do their best for their kittens and will sell them for roughly same price.. I dont know now what I should be looking for now :cryin:
> Its hard to judge from adverts online, I sent loads of messages to people who called themselves breeders, and unfortunately most of the time I was a bit dissapointed  Thats why Im looking for recommendations, "professional" websites etc
> 
> I dont mean to be rude, or come across ungrateful but I dont wanna be disappointed.. Sometimes what you see online isnt as colourful in the real life..


You're obviously beginning to discover that there can be a world of difference from breeder to breeder  And as you've said, an impressive looking professional web site is far from a guarantee. If you're unable to find a kitten from a recommendation AND for the cost you had in mind I think the best thing I can suggest is to try to visit a handful of breeders with kittens available or due. All good breeders will welcome prospective purchasers visiting to meet them and their cats/kittens before they make any sort of commitment to buying a kitten... it works both ways, obviously, good breeders won't make a commitment to sell you a kitten without meeting you first.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As an afterthought, if you're prepared to go a little further to north Kent (only just the other side of the Dartford River bridge) search Google for Kabenbe British Shorthairs. Though I'm positive she wouldn't mind, I won't put the breeder's phone number here but it's on her web site. If you decide to contact her, do so by phone... she's not an avid pc user!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Lot of the breeders you find on sites like preloved and pets4homes are unregistered and it can be difficult to weed out the ones who go by the book and the ones who sell too early and unvaccinated.

I'd suggest you look for breeders registered with breed clubs such as the British Shorthair Cat Club and the Southern British Shorthair Cat Club. There generally are good breeders on "kitten list" too.

Around the South East prices are generally under £400 but the best show winning lines can cost more. You might have to leave Essex for the perfect kitten though. Many people travel miles. One of my first BSH kittens went to his new home in Birmingham, 2 hours away.

I'd recommend you visit a couple of breeders to get a feel for them, rather than going by websites. There are some really good breeders out there who don't have websites. And some bad breeders with fab websites. Then if you find one you really like, they might keep you in mind for future litters.

Best of luck.


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

I drove to Cornwall from Kent (twice!) to collect my two show boys. To me distance wasn't a barrier if it meant finding exactly what I was looking for. I waited nearly three years for the second one. My patience was rewarded in the end


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

I have also made the journey from west wales to north yorkshire (a round trip of 16 hours each time) on two occasions. The local kitties- or at least their breeders- weren't to be trusted.


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

You have to weigh up what's more important to you, price or the quality of breeder that you're looking for because you're not necessarily going to get both.

Personally, I dont particularly like breeders who have loads and loads of cats (as well cared for as they are) so I look for someone who is more of a hobby breeder. The pedigree is also important to me so you will find that some breeders charge more than others because of the lines their cats come from so because of this I had to pay a little more for Arnold, not crazy money but a bit more than the standard price most people seem to quote for them.

Maybe just save a little longer and pay the extra, I think it's more important to get the right breeder.


----------



## MissAlien79 (Jun 12, 2011)

hiya

I think the only way you can find your perfect kitten is to go visit some. I think the majority of BSH hair hobby breeders and profession business breeders care and look after their kittens very well. I personally prefer the smaller breeders as have found the kittens are handled more than the larger professional breeders. I have also traveled from london to manchester to collect a kitten and it was sooo worth it. pedigree has champions in the line and the breeder was a lovely lady and was a hobby breeder and went to occassional shows. Didnt have her own prefix as she said that only offers you a slight discount on registration but you have to pay to be a member of a club for a year before you can get your own prefix and she said i would rather put the money towards my hobby than to a website and i respected her for that. I just feel ( and clearly evidenced by my cat) that you dont need a high charging breeder to get the perfect kitten. good luck on your search im sure your find the perfect baby xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I think you may have been emailing me, you may have to travel, and look around kittenlist is pretty good for breeders & kittens, also just because someone isnt a member of a club doesnt mean that they are bad breeders, just as if they are members doesnt make them good, you just really have to do your homework ask losts of questions, visit etc

edit: just read the thread lol yes it was you that emailed me, my friend has a litter, howeveR I know that you work full time as does your partner, and I dont know anyone who sells one kittens to full time workers, so it maybe hard going.

remember that great websites doesnt ness mean graet breeders, I know some breeders who can barely turn on a comp and have awful websites but they are loving caring breeders, and vice versa, graet websites and awful breeders1

its a mindfield!! ill send you my friends details may be worth calling her.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MissAlien79 said:


> hiya
> 
> I think the only way you can find your perfect kitten is to go visit some. I think the majority of BSH hair hobby breeders and profession business breeders care and look after their kittens very well. I personally prefer the smaller breeders as have found the kittens are handled more than the larger professional breeders. I have also traveled from london to manchester to collect a kitten and it was sooo worth it. pedigree has champions in the line and the breeder was a lovely lady and was a hobby breeder and went to occassional shows. Didnt have her own prefix as she said that only offers you a slight discount on registration but you have to pay to be a member of a club for a year before you can get your own prefix and she said i would rather put the money towards my hobby than to a website and i respected her for that. I just feel ( and clearly evidenced by my cat) that you dont need a high charging breeder to get the perfect kitten. good luck on your search im sure your find the perfect baby xx


actually its double the price if you dont have a perfix, and to join a club its about a fiver for a year, then you get your own name, not raelly about the money, not for me anyway. I think that if you were doing it properly you would want your name out there to show that they are your cats, esp if showing, but maybe thats just me,


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

I know nothing about the breeding and prices etc but agree with TB that if you both work full time then just having one kitten that will be left on it's own whilst you are out is not fair on it and you should look at getting two or maybe look to rehome an older cat I'm sure there is a BSH rescue maybe ask Kelly Joy or TB may know of one.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

You will find as well that as you get to know breeders and visit cats your own requirements adjust slightly as you gain knowledge and experience.

Do your research - TALK to breeders - pick up that phone! Honestly breeders will respond to emails but phone calls are better 

Some breeders may discount slightly for a pair but don't expect it. I would be exepecting to pay for a good quality BSH somewhere between 400 and 500 depending on pet or show neuter quality but somewhere between the two.

You don't have to get two pedigrees though - a BSH kit and a rescue cat/kit is an option and a reputable breeder will suggest that option too ...


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think the difficulty here is that you have a combination of 1. wanting cats locally in a relatively expensive area 2. not wanting to pay the local rate and 3. only wanting to get one when you work. Is it not possible to go further afield? (though of course the amount you save on the kitten may well be eaten up in petrol costs) Consider (as has been said) having two kittens even if one is just a moggy, there are plenty of beautiful moggy kittens needing homes.

Liz


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

I do recommend if you work that two kittens would be better,so they have each other for company during the day, it's fairer on the kitten.

I had a lady visit me 2 weeks ago to meet my cats even though I told her I would be having no more kittens available in the colour she wanted until early next year. When she arrived we chatted, I let her meet the cats/kittens and we got on really well and above all I liked the home she could offer one of my cats. I explained to her that the wait would be very long and perhaps she ought to contact other breeders in the meantime..but no she said she liked how we breed and how well the cats are cared for. Turned out to have been a lucky visit because she is now going to have the kitten I was going to keep for showing/breeding but have decided to let go to a pet home...needless to say she is over the moon!

Its satisfying as a hobby breeder when people comment on how well cared for our cats are, even the electrician who came round on Tuesday said "Blimey, these cats live better than I do!" lol 

I would say £400 is below the average price in my area, Kent/London border for well bred BSH kittens.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You could go for an older British that is up for adoption. We found Harley on preloved website aged 11 months I just went to see him and fell in love. I paid £170 for him and he is worth a MILION I got a bargain 
You could go for a couple of young British or a Young British and a Moggy kitten. It's kitten season now and moggie kittens are just as cute


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

Id say get two kittens i was going to get one and then decided to get two as i work full time and so does my OH and they have been brillant little kittys x


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

I would def recommend checking out rescue options, as that is how I came across my two lovley ladies :001_wub:

I had lost my Molly, an old lady at 21 years old, and couldn't cope with an empty house (don't tell my hubby I said that !!)

My search probably took me 3 weeks, and in that time I viewed/had options on several BSH - all fully GCCF registered - and all within a reasonable drive from home. Honestly, I actually had to turn people down once I had made my choice, so it can be done !!

The only difference was that I didn't require kittens - to be honest, I prefered the idea of adopting older kitties for several reasons :
1. They're def litter trained
2. You can meet the cat, not wonder what they will be like when they're older
3. Most Important for me : I could rescue a cat that otherwise would be in a rescue/put down/unwanted or "unable to keep" pet
4. (More relevant to yourself but valid none the less) They didn't cost £450 each, even though they are both full pedigree from good breeders.

The two girls I adopted were between 11 & 18 months old, and are an absolute joy. Please do not dismiss an older cat because you want to be able to play - trust me, my two chase each other (and yes, I join in too) round the house on a regular basis, and also like to use me as part of the running track on occassion as well  Yes, I have the scratches to prove it !

Good luck with it all.....I'm sure that you will find your ideal option given a little time and patience.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

what a nice thread - when we got Minnii, our first pedigree, she came from Suffolk to Scotland! We picked up a local ginger tom kitten for company for her even though I didn't work. Two kittens are such fun to watch. 

Do your research - if costs are too high maybe go for two moggies (around your area they can sell for stupid money though - I saw a bog standard black and white moggy for £300 at one point!!! - but cheaper than £400.) Or save that little harder and get what you want. 

My next girl is going to set me back a HUGE amount - but . . . she will be waited for and what I want - and that's it really we all have our prices we are willing to pay and then you have to find something to fit it - don't expect to haggle with breeders they don't like it, the prices are what they are because of a lot of reasons (but NOT greed), vacs, vets bills, registration, food, litter, the potential cost of a caesar, etc - if you were to JUST factor in the time spent with the preggy mum and the kittens after they were born it would work out at a rate of 38p an hour - then add stud fees of around £400 (I believe for BSH), vacs for each kit about £50, worming and flea treatment (just in case) about £20, extra food for mum when she's preggers (she can eat 4 times her normal amount) about £50, trips to the vets for snap tests about £70, petrol to get to the studs - about £75, etc That totals about £850 on an average litter of 4 - often breeders only get 1 or 2 kittens. And that doesn't cover the day to day running costs, or the cost of the queen herself which can be really high! My new girl will be between £1200 and £1500, and there is no guarantee she will be able to conceive, get pregnant on the first trip to the studs, have more that one kitten (if at all), not have a difficult birth and need emergency vet intervention at a great cost (the average caesar costs over £500 and isn't insurable) etc etc. 

All this to say that's why breeders charge 'so much' - many hobby breeders especially make a loss - I certainly did with Minnii - sold 3 kittens (from two litters - a two and a one) for £375 (total £1125) and had costs of over £3500!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Wendy1969 said:


> I drove to Cornwall from Kent (twice!) to collect my two show boys. To me distance wasn't a barrier if it meant finding exactly what I was looking for. I waited nearly three years for the second one. My patience was rewarded in the end


LOL, I drove from Lancashire to Oxford for 2 of our pedigrees and to West Sussex for another!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i had a bsh from the breeder in hornchurch. i think she is still breeding and her name is pauline cross prefix pollyfelina. i am talking about 12 years ago but i think she is still breeding


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

If you're saving to move, why are you looking for a kitten now, surely it would be better and less stressful on the kitten to wait until after the move. 

I agree with those that have suggested getting two moggy cats or even a couple of older kittens/cats from breed rescue unless of course you are planning to breed in the future in which case you will need a heck of a lot more than just £400 as your budget 

Personally I don't see the need for two to keep each other company whilst you're at work. I worked full time when I had my persian kitten and she was quite content at home during the day. She had the run of the downstairs and I would leave my blanket on the chair so she could snuggle up to something with my scent on it although most days when I got home, she'd be sitting on the window sill or asleep on the back of the settee.
It could be different with BSH's maybe they need the company, if so then perhaps you should rethink your chosen breed


----------

